# Nimi nimi nimi



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Hit nimi today 1/26/15 with a buddy fished midlake 15 fow ice around 8"thick visibility around 9ft caught some decent perch 3 crappie only one being legal caught them on pinmin and minnow chartreuse glow worked good for me my buddy had on a purple silverback pinmin caught a few on waxworms aswell tons of throw backs cooked up some ham and bean soup on the buddy heater all in all was a good day at nimi may hit it again tomorrow.


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Good job Bobber looks like it was a good day with the keeper count going up everyday. I will be out tomorrow and hopefully I can get on some keeper fish too I don't mind catching the dinks because it kills time but it's nice to get keepers to fill the freezer.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks smokingbarrel! One thing in forgot to mention was if you weren't jigging it they weren't hitting it 80% of the fish caught were caught jigging.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I was there late afternoon Saturday. Off C-6 in 14ft of water.

Started around 2:30-3pm. Lots of action to start. No size.

Moved in to 7ft of water. Nothing.

Moved back out to 14ft. Took 30 min but little ones started biting again.

May try to get out after work this week to try for some walleye and bass with bigger baits.

Any ideas?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Headed back out again today same location fished from 10 to 3 got set up and was working on setting my depth when I caught about a 6"dink perch on a pinmin with no bait on it yet! I thought that was a sign that it was gonna be a hot bite today well I was wrong it started off fairly steady but flatlined around 1pm managed a few ok perch same as yesterday they were hitting both the minnow and the waxworms had the pleasure of meeting ogf member smokingbarrel hopefully they fired up for him! Happy I was able to get out and enjoy another beautiful day at nimi.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Good reports with pics Bobber!

How thick is the ice right now?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Heading to Nimi Weds after work. Hope to get the late afternoon/early bite.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Ice was 8" where I was at.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm hoping to get back out to nimi tomorrow I just don't know what time I'm gonna get there


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

8", thanks. Hopefully you'll see me out along the main channel later this week. [Bucket Brigade] :B


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

BobberBucket it was a pleasure to finally meet you out on the ice. I packed up around 6:45-7:00 and they just started turning on. I got the one perch you seen(never measured it) and took 3 crappie about 10" and lost a monster at top of the hole. As soon as his head popped out of the water he shook and was off the hook. If I was faster I could of grabbed him because he was having hard time because he was tight fit coming up the hole. Caught them on chartreuse glow tear drop jig and tungsten jig that had tiny propeller. Lots of dinks. But great day to be out. Not sure if I will get out tomorrow if not then definitely Thursday.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Dang I hate when them big slabs start that head shaking at the top of the hole! I had a feeling they were gonna pick up come evening! I was planning to hit nimi tomorrow sometime but a buddy and I were talking about going to Wingfoot decisions decisions!


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Does anyone target bigger fish through the ice at Nimi?

I don't have much luck except for nice channel cats off bottom floating minnows.

I've caught ton's of nice bass in warm weather, and get a few big walleye while bass fishing, but I can't catch them through the ice.

I release everything I catch. While the pan fish are fun, I want to target bigger fish.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Hit Nimmy on Weds after work from 4:30pm-8:30pm with Matty. We fished C1 area.. Caught 20 Crappie, kept 15 along with a dozen small gills. All Crappie hit on Waxies with Glo-Pin Mins in the weeds.


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

Headed to Nimisilla in about an hour. Searching for crappie. If anyone is out look for the red Eskimo. Will post results later


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Great report John! Now I'm really looking forward to hitting nimi this afternoon!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Dave_E said:


> Does anyone target bigger fish through the ice at Nimi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I could point you in the right direction I (and several others ) have tried to target the eyes with about every kind of lure and bait you can think of I've tried deep I've tried shallow they are in there there's just so many places they could be unfortunately I've not been able to find them. I know there are guys that are successful at targeting them but they are tight lipped about it! Can't say I blame them.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Also fished c-1 out by the middle gas well. Almost 20 fow. only caught 5 keeper crappie from 4-8. Lost a BIG cat at the hole. I was pretty disappointed in myself. How deep were you fishing John?


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Was using pinmins and pimples w minnows


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

Caught a bunch of gills by the campground this morning. 6 fow. Pretty steady but no size. All on pinmen and waxworm. 1 bass 1 cat. No crappie. Didn't move any with all the rain.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'll be drilling holes out there Saturday Morning. Not sure where at this point, but I'll be searching for them. 
*
FYI: Heard the weeds are starting to die and the water becoming stained. That's a sign of transition from early ice to mid-season ice fishing. Look for the fish to be on the move out of the shallows into the deeper sections... suspended and very sporadic.*


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Fished nimi yesterday 1/29/15 with a buddy midlake ish started on 15 fow caught 2 nice ones 12" then nothing moved to 13 foot caught some more nice ones it was a slow pick tho fished 11am to 7pm saw ogf members nixmkt and mousjam515 out there. came home with a dozen perch 5 of which were given to me by mousejam515 re cooked some delicious chicken wings on buddy heater all of my fish except one came off a gold #6 hook and a minnow 2ft off the bottom. Caught quite a few throwbacks 6-8" all in all it was another enjoyable day at good ole nimi.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

One more I forgot to add


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Yep, mostly little ones. They apparently were pretty hungry though. One 6" that I caught still had the tail of one of bobberbucket's minnows sticking out of it's mouth.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Nixmkt You should have seen mousejam515 sit on a bucket in the dark in the freezing rain that's dedication!


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

x2 on Weeds are starting to die off. Was fishing 5-7 fow at lunch and only thing I could catch were dink gills 1-2".


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

What's with the cigarette butt on the ice bobberbucket ?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

fishingfool101 said:


> What's with the cigarette butt on the ice bobberbucket ?



I take them with me when I leave.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

fishingfool101 said:


> What's with the cigarette butt on the ice bobberbucket ?


I do see one on the ice inside the shanty in one photo. Seems fairly logical to put it out on the ice. Pretty presumptuous and arrogant to publicly accuse someone without firsthand knowledge that they left anything behind. Why start a public confrontation when you are only assuming something?


----------

